# Learning Adobe Flash CS3 - anyone interested?



## Erin99 (Jun 19, 2008)

Since Lenny expressed an interest in learning Flash, I wondered if anyone else would like to as well. For those of you who don't know, Flash is mostly used in annoying banner ads on sites. However, there are far more worthwhile uses for it, such as creating websites, titles, applets, and gadgets and widgets.

The program I'll be working in will be Adobe Flash CS3, downloadable from several sites (listed below). However, if you do download the program, *do not install it!* You only get a 30-day free trial, and I won't begin my tutorials until Lenny has finished his, or he's partway through.

So, up to you. Anyone like Flash? I've already written two small tutorials and two larger, more advanced ones that create a date applet. But I won't upload them unless a few people show interest.


You can download (_but not install!_) CS3 here: Flash CS3 Free Trial Download - Adobe Flash CS3 30-Day Free Trial. Warning: The site asks for loads of signup details (but not the colour of your socks, thankfully).

If you want a download site that doesn't ask you a gazillion questions, use this one: Adobe Flash CS3 Professional Download - Softpedia

The Mac version of the download is 750.18 MB, the Windows version is 403.71 MB, so this download is not for those on slow a internet connection; the program you’ll have to download and use is very large. I have a 2MB connection and the download took over 2:30 hours! 




Oh, and I find working in Flash fun! With it I can create simple animations or complex websites that use layers, levels, and alphas (transparencies). Well, I guess some of you won't be interested. But anyone techy should enjoy it.


----------



## Wybren (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool thanks Leish, I might give at a go


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello! 

Well, the two beginning tutorials are simple. The programs looks pretty complex, but before I start I'll label the parts and hopefully that will allay some people's fears. 

I find it simple.


----------



## Wybren (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello 

Well if your web site is anything to go off, I think it will be a good thing to learn.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 19, 2008)

Heh. Thanks. That site is unfinished, though, that's why I didn't put a link here.

But if anyone wants to see a sample of what flash can do, I'll post up links (but not right now, though, since I can't be bothered at the mo).


----------



## Overread (Jun 19, 2008)

well they do say cats are lazy at times 

anyway I would be another interested in learning


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 19, 2008)

I am a lazy kit indeed at times. 


Yay! Three victim-- er, volunteers!

I'm only doing a few tutorials, though, since the Flash trial only lasts for 30 days.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, so I relented. I seem to do that once I give the topic some thought.

Here's a date and time widget - with added fluffiness. By the end tutorial, lesson 3 or 4 (haven't decided yet), you'll have a simpler, no-butterflies-and-time-and-clock version of this: Prittified Date and Time Widget - by Leish

But believe me, the code required is more than you'd probably imagine.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 20, 2008)

I may give it a go.  Depending on my available time and the complexity... I have a bad habit of getting very frustrated with bits of code that don't work properly...


----------



## Lenny (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm all for it, as you've said - I'm itching to see how similar to other languages ActionScrpit is. 

A note about the download - if you have a Bit Torrent client, or a download client within your browser, then it might be worth using that. I find that if I click and download using the box that Windows pops up I get about 50kb/s, whereas if I use Bit Torrent or Maxthon Downloader I'm usually cruising at 400kb/s, if not faster.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 22, 2008)

All right, after discussing it with the Tech God, I've decided to start these tutorials next Friday. Apparently it will be easier if I get mine out of the way, then anyone who's following Len's lessons won't have my distraction as his tutorials get tougher.


I should point out that I'm going to start off with a tutorial that has no actionscript/code in it; it's just a lesson to learn your way about the program and get used to the layout of things. Then in Tutorial B I'll show you another part, a fun part, of Flash. Again, you don't need to worry about coding anything - unless you want to. 

Then the final two tutorials will go into more advanced stuff, which does involve writing code. But I've written a step-by-step tutorial, so don't worry.



BTW, did anyone notice the changing picture in the Time and Date widget? The picture behind the "clock" changes depending what time of day you view the widget. During the night you see a moon; during the day you see a sun.


You'll create a basic version of this in tutorials 3+4. 



Edit: Hmmm... I think I will upload a tutorial next Friday, seeing as it gives people a weekend to try it, then I will see what day everyone wants lesson two. I can either upload a lesson weekly, or I can add in another pretty soon after the first one, since the first two lessons are simple.  I'll see how everyone copes with number one first.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 22, 2008)

Aha! Here's a screenshot of CS3 in action:







Yes, I've been told it looks daunting. But it's not. Here's the main parts we'll be using:






And some info that will come in handy:

A "Flash movie" is a Flash file comprised of a series of keyframes that run like frames in a movie.

A "movie clip" is like a mini complete movie inside the main Flash movie.

Actionscript is the term for code. It's the scripting that allows Flash to perform effects and fancy tricks.


*And, since we're starting Flash next Friday, I'll suggest you each install Adobe CS3 Flash on Wednesday. That way, if there are problems, you have time to fix them. Hope this is okay with everyone!*


----------



## Momoka (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been brow-beaten enough by Leish to also sign up.



Though can I skip the first two lessons? (Since I was your guinea pig ) I could even post the pics to prove I did it


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually, the first two lessons are not the ones you tried. I've decided to start off with some easier tutorials.

And - and - _brow-beaten_??? You make me sound harsh! 


Oh, and I've also signed up for some webspace for everyone, so you'll each have somewhere to upload your masterpieces. The site's full of ads, though, but that doesn't matter. I'll each give you details on that later.


----------



## Momoka (Jun 24, 2008)

You mean I have to learn like everyone else here? Bah.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 24, 2008)

You know, I also signed up for webspace for everyone, Leisha, for some of the HTML things! 

And let them complain now that they haven't got a selection! 

We might as well give out the details at the same time - I was thinking posting a How-To in my FileZilla Help Thread to help people set it up, and request that they PM me if they want the details. Now we can give a choice - PM me, or PM Leisha.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, my site is probably worse than yours, Len. Mine has pop-up ads _and_ ads under every page you load.  Even with pop-ups turned off, I had to close down three ads per load. 

But my site lets you upload via FP or web-based, so I was gonna tell them to do it via the web. And I've only created folders on my free site for those who have signed up for my tutorial. But I can add more if need be.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 25, 2008)

A gentle nudge to remind everyone to download and install Adobe Flash CS3 today, since I will begin the tutorials on Friday at 7pm UK time.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 26, 2008)

Leisha - there's a bit of a problem - trial dl's are unavailable until july 1 per the Adobe site.

not sure on the other one... aside from it'll take for freakin' ever...


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that Adobe's downloads were down (drat!). Whoa! Talk about alliteration! Anyway, I had to use the other site, although it _did_ take ages. Well, if you want to wait until July, you can have a go at the tutorials in your own time. And if you find any too hard, feel free to let me know and drop out.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 26, 2008)

bugger - i had it dl'ing, then the power died and i'm not trying again today...


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 26, 2008)

Grrr! That sucks.


You could try using a download accelerator, which will resume your downloads if you need to, and increase your download speed too.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 26, 2008)

that's a tomorrow thing... that I may try... 

thnx


----------

